

Clojure beta book now available - socratees
http://blog.thinkrelevance.com/2008/11/5/clojure-beta-book-available

======
whacked_new
It's been a while since I felt great excitement about a language!

------
jdunck
Success running based on steps here: <http://bc.tech.coop/blog/081023.html>

You'll need big.txt from here to run the Clojure spelling corrector:
<http://norvig.com/big.txt>

------
rw
The beta version is not free.

~~~
jgracin
What you're actually paying for is the final version in PDF which will be
released in March 2009, and in the meantime, until it becomes available,
you're getting all the betas.

